# before and after



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

*My Tank Rebuild Before and After*

here is 2 pictures of my tank one week apart

Rebuilding Tank Week One 7 Fish 7 Plants









Rebuilding Tank Week two Around 20 Fish And 31 Plants
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/showimage.php?i=7183&original=1&c=newimages


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice addition of plants.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> Nice addition of plants.


thank you i was also goofing off and made a video of it is unfortunate that 6 fish i bought that day died because after researching i found they where incorrectly listed they where brackish water raised i only managed to save 3 on a theoretical long shot of a ph bomb


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Whatcha gonna do with the netting on the back?


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

Tex Guy said:


> Whatcha gonna do with the netting on the back?


its interesting you bring that up that what originally wiped out all life but moss and 2 other plants 2 fish in my tank

fish life destroyed by it include

5 gold barbs 
4 guppies 
6 tiger barbs
4 sword tails 2 pregnate
side note
the snails in the tank some how survived it was the strangest thing they where just frozen in place eye stalks out in all like they where frozen in time or time locked when enough of the toxins went away 5 days later they started moving again how the hell did they not drown the little sh!ts metabolic stasis?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

You put the netting in and your fish died? What's it made of?


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

Tex Guy said:


> You put the netting in and your fish died? What's it made of?


Its normal netting but I guess it had a chemical on it a family member put it in everything seemed fine till I woke and saw bubbles at top and dead fish and frozen in place snails it would probly be fine as a decoration if it was washed


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

could it have been washed in soap, or protc-side.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> could it have been washed in soap, or protc-side.


i have no idea but would be great for catching red ear's and making a spectacle doing it


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um the fishes fins could of got caught in it and they might of stressed to death trying to get out.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> um the fishes fins could of got caught in it and they might of stressed to death trying to get out.


mmmm..... no.. it was not even in there cast all the way the water and turned cloudy ,bubbles on the surface of the water and fish dead no where near the net so i think not when i went to bed they where playing around in and through it so I'm quite sure some bad chemical toxin leached from it and caused an extinction event

but ending on a good note saw some new babies in my tank 1st new batch


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um then I don't know what to tell yeah.... maybe something did leach out...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the look of the net as the back ground. Makes it look like a Captain's tank. If you hit up Hobby Lobby, I bet you could find some decorations to accent your tank. Try and keep them out of the water this time. LOL!


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> I like the look of the net as the back ground. Makes it look like a Captain's tank. If you hit up Hobby Lobby, I bet you could find some decorations to accent your tank. Try and keep them out of the water this time. LOL!


lol i know right do have some bad news though the clams i ordered arrived dead there's a small chance 3 or alive out of the 12 plus the few extra i was sent


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you mean something like this robert? http://www.aquariumchest.com/
http://www.tikiroom.com/tikicentral...12&PHPSESSID=1dbce140f83cc576e691ad8f720d2c8e

http://images.google.com/search?tbm...upl=3111l10859l0l22l21l0l8l0l0l234l2242l2.4.7


----------

